# I'd like to add decent LED light to my MTD 8/24



## OLDTMR (Dec 22, 2020)

This is a hand-me-down MTD that my Father in Law gave me b15 years ago. It was like new back then... he hardly used it. I had a BobCat (best snow blower ever made) which I in turn gave to my son (still running too). Anyway... I've got it torn apart for some minor maintenance, replacing the friction wheel, new cord on the hand starter, and I see so many new blowers with nice LED lights, I thought I should add some.

So down by the starter there's a wire with a female bullet connector which I'd assume might give me power for a light. Been looking at YouTube videos and I guess I have to buy a few parts to convert the electricity coming out of that connector? Or is it enough power to drive one of those multi LED light bars over on Amazon?

Thanks in advance for the advice.

Mike


----------



## laser3kw (Feb 11, 2018)

check out this stickie in the "General discussion" section on this site
 LED upgrade link on SBF 

there are some people who have been using rechargeable LED lights such as the unit shown in the link. It eliminates the problem of an alternator built into the motor and the potential problems.
 rechargeable LED light link 
if you can find the operator / parts manual for your machine, you might find the lamp kit and motor alternator that would of gone on it. You could then find the "wattage" that the motor will support. Some YouTube videos show the possibility of flicker with older alternator and the fix for them


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

You can attach a volt meter to the wire lead and see what you are getting in terms of output. Most simple systems use a diode to get an AC-to-DC conversion. You may want to check to see if your wire lead has the diode already in it.

Auxiliary power for these types of engines tends to be about 20-60 watts. So, you may not be able to run a huge LED light bar, but see if you can get something that uses around 10 watts.


----------

